# All women am i weird or is this normal???



## loiue (Sep 7, 2011)

Hi all.
So my sex life isnt great at the moment. To the point where my needs are rarely fulfilled.

Is it normal for women to watch pornography? As i have to fulfill my own needs I have started to watch it? I would rather do this than cheat on my partner.

Any one else out there feel the same way?


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Yeah I think it's fine for you to watch it for stimulation, esp. if your spouse won't have sex with you. 
Just make sure it does't become a problem.
I don't know how many women watch or what would be considered "normal."
Talk to your spouse about how your sexual needs are not being met and that you want sex.


----------



## lisa3girls (Apr 6, 2011)

I watch it now and then... I like it sometimes. I have watched with my husband in the past as well (when the kids were smaller and not always around)


----------



## _mary (Sep 6, 2011)

Ask your husband if he minds. Before my current situation, we would watch porn together or by ourselves. He didn't mind and he would actually like it when I would find one I liked and then showed it to him.


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

Sex or no sex I've never been interested in porn. The guys and gals always look too sleazy to capture my attention. It sounds as though there is a bigger problem in your marriage though.


----------



## SepticChange (Aug 21, 2011)

Like someone said, there are bigger issues in your marriage that have very little to do with pornography because married couples watch it even if they're happy. My husband and I don't have sex a lot...once every two weeks right now and the reason behind it is legit (waiting for me to get on the pill) but I'm not frustrated and it has nothing to do with me watching porn. I watched it when I was single, why stop now that I'm not? As long as it doesn't become an obsession, watching it is perfectly fine. Now the question is, did you ever watch it before you guys began to have problems?


----------



## CLucas976 (Jun 27, 2010)

I watch porn. It's funny, and it's good research. Stbx and I have watched porn as a dinner movie lol. I don't find it abnormal at all.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

If you have a HIGH sex drive, you are more likely to WANT and desire to look at porn. That is precisely why it is such a problem for testosterone laden men! 

I can only speak from my own crazy situation, but I never cared too much for it until my sex drive shot through the roof (though always lusted after a naughty R rated skin flick) , then , even getting sex near every day, I still wanted to look at it -and I wanted to see all the privates on those men ! 

It had a terrible allure on me. I think it is very normal if your needs are not being met and/or you have a very HIGH sex drive. 


I love watching Porn with my husband, we generally shut it off before we get down to it but I find it very enjoyable (the soft stuff anyway). 

But you got to get to the bottom of what is happening with the husband, where his drive went too. This will "get old" after a while and you will want the REAL thing, and you will start to resent your husband if he is not there for you intimately. 

Does he know you are enjoying this -maybe he is watching his own ! What a shame that would be, if you both are secretly missing each other -and doing your own thing to porn.

Need to have a heart to heart.


----------



## NewlyWedMomy (Sep 10, 2011)

I can totally understand! I've had to do the same thing my self! I agree, I'd rather to this than cheat on my hubby! But, have you talked with your hubby about not fulfilling these needs for you?


----------



## loiue (Sep 7, 2011)

I have spoken to my partner about this. He seems ok with me watching it. I don't feel it is out of hand. I do feel a little guilty sometimes...but then this would be better than being unfaithful.

There does seem to be bigger issues, I have tried to speak about them and always the same response "it's not you it's me" "I have to sort myself out you will know when and if I have sorted through my problems". Which is fair enough I love him i dont want to pressure him and I will give him the space he needs. Well hopefully we sort it out. I do hope we do...

Thanks for the replies.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

My GF watches porn occasionally, when she gets "stupid horny". I don't mind, because she usually holds off till she sees me again anyway. . Although I'd be fine with whatever she wanted to do after watching porn on her own anyway; our sex life is rewarding enough, and she's never turned me down. Even when she's had headaches that would leave me in bed with the covers drawn up, she will still initiate.

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Oh and to answer the thread topic question: 

Yes, all women are weird.


----------

